# Is there a limit to how many miles I can deduct for taxes?



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm looking at almost 57,000 miles for a one year period ...

I earned $56000 from Driving with Uber.

Is there a limit to how many miles I can deduct for taxes?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

leosc said:


> I'm looking at almost 57,000 miles for a one year period ...
> 
> I earned $56000 from Driving with Uber.
> 
> Is there a limit to how many miles I can deduct for taxes?


NOPE !


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

I guess I'd say the limit is the miles you have the logs for, so in case IRS wants to see them you have everything covered, other than that, no. If you drove the miles for work, claim them (just make sure you have good logs).


----------

